# The JV team..



## Multi Sport (Jun 8, 2021)

I had very low expectations for this administration... but this is embarrassing. 

The JV VP in Guatemala has absolutely no clue. She was caught so off guard by Holt when he asked her about the border..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402240248113946625


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 8, 2021)

And calling this administration the JV team is probably disparaging JV teams across the country....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 8, 2021)

Biden made some dubious claims about the economy, saying he had inherited the “worst economic crisis since the Great Depression” and created “more jobs in the first 100 days than any president on record.”

 Last spring the unemployment rate reached an abysmal 13.3 percent when the pandemic first hit, but by the time Biden took office in January 2021 it had been cut to 6.3 percent, a lower figure than was seen during the first five years of the Obama-Biden administration. The real GDP had also already been on the rise after a severe decrease in last year’s second quarter...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 9, 2021)

The JV team captain can't remember what he's captain of...

Embarrassing the country one day at a time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 10, 2021)

This is quickly becoming painfully obvious that KH isn't worthy of being on the JV squad....









						White House officials are 'quietly perplexed' by Kamala Harris' comments on not yet visiting the border and fear they may overshadow her first foreign trip as VP, report says
					

Harris was widely criticized this week over her comments on not visiting the US border and her telling Guatemalans not to come to the US.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 10, 2021)

Here are your woke progressive reps. Let the feeding frenzy begin...









						11 House Democrats object to Ilhan Omar's comments on Hamas and Israel
					

Omar has been criticized by members of her own caucus for saying the U.S. and Israel had committed "unthinkable atrocities."




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2021)

It appears that the JV team captain is struggling to keep up the Varsity captains at the G7... embarrassing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 14, 2021)

Someone should give the leader of the JV team a Red Bull before he tries to speak in public.. wow. Dude sounded seriously challenged when he spoke at the G7.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 14, 2021)

A killer? Well I guess he better wear his depends when he sits across from this "killer". 

Where are all you guys who were so worried about President Trump dragging us into a war with his proactive words? Yea.. I thought so. Stay hidden under a rock...

"When interviewer George Stephanopoulos asked Biden if he thought Putin was "a killer," the President said, "Mhmm. I do."

Responding to the comments, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters on Thursday that "there hasn't been anything like this in history."


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2021)

So where are all the PC police? All you guys who trolled President Trumps every word..









						Schumer Uses Slur To Refer To Mentally Disabled Children
					

A Schumer spokesperson told Forbes he “used an inappropriate and outdated word” and is “sincerely sorry."




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 17, 2021)

biden gave Putin a "list" of 16 techs that are off limits for cyber warfare. Seriously... this guy needs to be demoted to Middle School.

Why don't you just give our greatest adversary a blueprint on how to cripple our nation. Wait... he just did. SMH


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> So where are all the PC police? All you guys who trolled President Trumps every word..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did trump apologize?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> biden gave Putin a "list" of 16 techs that are off limits for cyber warfare. Seriously... this guy needs to be demoted to Middle School.
> 
> Why don't you just give our greatest adversary a blueprint on how to cripple our nation. Wait... he just did. SMH


Maybe someday you’ll be told how things work . . . you won’t listen, but at least maybe someone will try to help you, maybe.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When did trump apologize?


According to the Press a Predident doesn't have too... do your homework Rat Boy!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe someday you’ll be told how things work . . . you won’t listen, but at least maybe someone will try to help you, maybe.


You're obviously drunk and think this actually made sense...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe someday you’ll be told how things work . . . you won’t listen, but at least maybe someone will try to help you, maybe.


And to think you believe this  how it works...  sad little Rat.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe someday you’ll be told how things work . . . you won’t listen, but at least maybe someone will try to help you, maybe.


Is this how it works Sunshine?

"I'm sorry, I know some folks don't like hearing any criticism of him (biden). But this royally sucks. I'm disgusted," Shaub wrote in a Twitter thread Friday, reacting to an article about the family ties of Biden officials.

"A lot of us worked hard to tee him up to restore ethics to government and believed the promises," Shaub added, calling the string of family-related hires "a real ‘f*** you’ to us—and government ethics."

"EVEN THE F-ING HEAD OF PRESIDENTIAL PERSONNEL, WHO IS SUPPOSED TO BE KEEPING THEM HONEST, HAS A CHILD WHO'S A RECENT COLLEGE GRAD WORKING IN THE ADMINISTRATION. AND THE SPOUSE OF THE WHITE HOUSE CHIEF OF STAFF, FOR CRYING OUT LOUD," Shaub added.

"This is ridiculous. What a f***ing failure."


"And I don't love having a milk lobbyist running USDA or a ‘strategic advisor’ (i.e., shadow lobbyist) running the State Department," Shaub continued. "Or the brother of Biden's top WH advisor lobbying the Executive Office of the President through a firm the Biden appointee founded."

What do you think Sunshine? Or do you need to sober up first before you answer...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> Is this how it works Sunshine?
> 
> "I'm sorry, I know some folks don't like hearing any criticism of him (biden). But this royally sucks. I'm disgusted," Shaub wrote in a Twitter thread Friday, reacting to an article about the family ties of Biden officials.
> 
> ...


Obsess much? I’m here for you sweetheart.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obsess much? I’m here for you sweetheart.


Who's the one posting at 3AM? You're a pathetic loser...

Cheers Rat Boy...


----------



## crush (Jun 19, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> Who's the one posting at 3AM? You're a pathetic loser...
> 
> Cheers Rat Boy...


I woke his ass up bro.......lol!!!  He get's notified on his smart phone when crush responds.  I think he's sleeping now and will return after his headache is better.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obsess much? I’m here for you sweetheart.


It's nice to see that he has found an outlet for his creative urges, such as "Of which you apparently know nothing of."

Grammarly advises for that sentence "There is one advanced issue available only for premium users".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> Who's the one posting at 3AM? You're a pathetic loser...
> 
> Cheers Rat Boy...


"Early to bed and early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise"


----------

